# Javascrips Dateien werden geblockt



## darius85 (19. Jun 2015)

Hallo,


habe eine ZIP Datei per E-Mail erhalten und mir die ZIP Datei auf den Desktop geladen, wenn ich die Datei nun entpacken will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


Windows-Sicherheitswarnung:
Diese Datei kann eventuell Schaden auf Ihrem Computer anrichten.
Der Zugriff auf die Datei wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert.
Name: datei.js


Es liegt vermutlich daran das Javascrip aus Sicherheitsgründen geblockt werden, weiß jemand wie diese Einstellung geändert werden kann? Ich verwende Windows 7.

Es hat nichts mit dem Mailprogramm oder Browser zu tun, es passier wenn ich die ZIP Datei auf dem Desktop entpacken will, ist auch keine Meldung von einem Virenscanner.

Habe schon in der Computerverwaltung unter Dienste beim Windows-Defender und Sicherheitscenter den Starttyp auf deaktiviert geändert und den Computer neu gestartet, ohne erfolg.


Gruß


Darius


----------



## Rubber (20. Jun 2015)

Hi,
Javascript ist nicht Java.
Und Sicherheitssoftware abschalten ist in der Regel auch keine Lösung ;-)

Um auf deine Frage einzugehen:
Leider kann ich mit den vorhandenen Informationen nicht viel anfangen, würde aber mal vermuten, dass du versuchst die Zip-Datei mit Windowsboardmitteln zu entpacken?
Da könnte zb 7-Zip oder Win-Zip als alternatives Programm zum entpacken abhilfe schaffen.
Ansonsten bist du mit der Frage in einem Windows Forum wohl besser aufgehoben.

Gruß,
David


----------

